# Peak fragrance oils and more... need advice please



## hunnyzgirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi i am just getting back into soaping and was wondering 1) overall how reliable and good are peak's fragrances? i just ordered a sample of 10 fragrances.  
2) I also am getting some of their melt and pour bases, castile, goats milk, and olive oil. Has anyone used these? and if so how did they work for you. I am a CP soaper, so using other bases is awfull scary in a way, but then again so is trashing a batch of your own, that went totally wrong.
Thank you fr any and all advice.


----------



## carebear (Sep 23, 2011)

I've always had good results from Peak fragrances - with the exception of trying to use their watermelon in CP soap and trying to pour into the itty bitty opening of a 3D mold.  A lot of the fragrances are profiled on The Scent Review Board.

I use 'em in candles, B&B, and soap.

Their bases are, I think, SFIC?  Basic good brand.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2011)

I like them.  They are pretty straightforward - the description usually matches up with the scent OOB.  In my experience, a relatively high % of those I've tried stick pretty well.  And in general .5 to .7 oz PPO has been a sufficient usage rate.

However, if you're not already a member, sign up for the soap scent review board for information about individual fragrances.


----------



## paillo (Sep 23, 2011)

off-topic, but carebear, i just noticed your Admin Bitch tag,   

au contraire, i find your responses thoughtful, reasonable, and anything but bitchy. but i am still laughing!


----------



## carebear (Sep 23, 2011)

why now thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 23, 2011)

I thought I'd post these links in case you haven't found them already.

SMF Members Reviews

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... tswL#gid=0

Soap Scent Review Board

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

What scents did you buy?

Off topic: paillo - did you notice she trademarked one of the words? This  means I couldn't use it for the first word under my username.


----------



## paillo (Sep 23, 2011)

great links, hazel, thank you!

and again off-topic, hah, yes, i did notice that too, hee hee -- so are you really a bitch too? ha ha, i am laughing too hard -- i hope i'm a bitch too, in such good company 



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> I thought I'd post these links in case you haven't found them already.
> 
> SMF Members Reviews
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel (Sep 23, 2011)

You're welcome. I thought you might find these helpful.


----------



## newbie (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm an outlier, I guess. I'm not a big fan of Peak overall, but they do have a couple FO's that I really liked and worked well for me, like black canyon and wild mountain honey. I got some that faded or smelled a bit off to my nose, but I know that many people here LOVE Peak. I'm definitely in the minority.


----------



## hunnyzgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

*Hi thanks everyone*

Thanks for all the help here, I ordered the following fragrances
amish harvest
Black Canyon
Cucumber Melon
Fresh brewed coffee
heather
Tuscan Nights
Moonlit Path
Patchouli
Storm Watch
and Twilight

I am also wondering has anyone ordered from Lonestar??? THey have a ton of fragrances, and my list (wish for a minute) is 35 long. I plan on doing both candles and soaps, some I am trying to get things all figured out


----------



## hunnyzgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

*PS after reading alot of other post*

I decided to go with Wisteria Lane for my base soaps, they were actually cheaper in the long run, and i ended up with more of a variety. I ordered olive oil, castile, oatmeal, hemp, and goats milk. The majority of poundage is in the castile. When i was cp soaping i used to make an olive oil, castor blend, and people loved it.....so I am trying to stay close to something I am a little familiar with. I have an off the wall question regarding patchouli. My mother insists that i make patchouli everything which is fine because i like it as well, however I am looking for a patchouli similiar to that which yankee candle uses instead of the medicinal scent, anyone know where to find any? Thanks


----------



## Relle (Sep 24, 2011)

CB and Hazel, love your new titles   .


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks! Mine is only for a little while. I thought it was appropriate for this time of the year.  :wink:

Sorry about going off topic.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2011)

omg don't ask honor! there is one member of this forum who is a die-hard fan of Peak and would follow them to the ends of the earth, I am sure. She looooves Peak and can usually answer questions for most any specific fragrance from there...


----------



## Maythorn (Sep 24, 2011)

It looks like they have a nice Honeysuckle and I've been on the lookout for one that smells great and behaves, too.


----------



## photoshadows (Sep 25, 2011)

I've found Peak's FOs to be pretty good. They're typically strong, they stick and most don't morph. I've never tried their bases so can't comment on those. I think I have A LOT of the skin-safe FOs they make at this point, though I haven't soaped them all. (Hi, my name is Christine and I am a Fragrance Oil Adict!!   )  

Maythorn, I believe I have the Honeysuckle, but I haven't soaped it. If I'm right about having it, it smells good, but I don't know how it behaves yet. 

Honeyzgirl - The Black Canyon seems to be a forum fav and is SUPER Strong!!! I would say no more than 0.5oz/lb is needed. It's very masculine and I'm undecided about it myself, but most people seem to love it. It does turn a weird greyish-green though.

Tuscan Nights is also pretty strong and I believe it accelerated trace some, but was manageable and doesn't discolor.

Storm Watch is kind of a nice watery-airy floral and also doesn't discolor. I don't remember any problem with it either, but I;d have to double check my notes to be sure. 

If by Twilight you mean Twilight Woods, it smells really nice (though nothing like the Bath & Body Works version) and it behaves well. It discolors very slightly which surprised me as I figured it'd be another medium to deep brown FO, but I think it just turned faintly tan.

Carebear - awesome new title! Something new to strive for  :wink:  And Hazel, very cute and appropriate this time of year   Love it guys!!!


----------



## honor435 (Sep 29, 2011)

*peak fos*

Im here! IAM a peak addict.  I just got 30 bottles( 10z) for 41$, I have a ton now!!!!! The only ones that I didnt like were tropical tuberose, green tea, and mary jane.


----------

